# Milk



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

What are your opinions on using Milk as part of your diet. At the moment I only have 2 x 500ml per day skimmed milk mixed with 200g oats and whey, but was wondering if I am better off using water?

Thanks.

B


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

water has no calories no lactose no sugars...water is best if your dieting


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Been discussed to death mate. Have a search around.

I for one don't use milk, but others do. Water is the way IMHO.


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

As this is a gaining weight forum, im assuming thats your goal - so treat milk as your best friend


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

find a source of raw milk, it's the old timers secret anabolic and good for you too boot. Milk all the way for bulking, full fat of course.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> find a source of raw milk, it's the old timers secret anabolic and good for you too boot. Milk all the way for bulking, full fat of course.


Don't forget the raw beef...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Milk is for babies. Drink beer.

*Who said that?*


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yes milk can be great for additional cals/vits/minerals, underestimated for sure these days, that being said i don't personally use it, many are lactose intolerant meaning if you supp enough it might give you some stomach ache.

For bulking up without worrying about bodyfat = go for it.

Getting lean = don't go there IMO.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Milk is for babies. Drink beer.
> 
> *Who said that?*


Arnold. Think the quote was "milk is for babies, when you grow up you have to drink beer".

However, in his BBing Encyclopedia he actually recommends milk as staple part of the diet - unless diet when dieting, obviously.

There is also Lactose free milk available in most supermarkets. Still contains a bucket load of sugar, but might be interesting for people who like milk but struggle with lactose. I guess it's just another process that milk goes through to reduce it's benficial properties.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> Arnold. Think the quote was "milk is for babies, when you grow up you have to drink beer".


Soz, I knew he said that. It's just a bit difficult to get across a stage whisper online!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

MPO on this is that milk is good for you in many ways than one and should be used in everyones diet no matter what your goals are as milk provides us with one of the most important minerals possible "calcium" which makes our bones stronger and also helps us grow also, now TBH i wouldn't really worry too much about the fat in milk as its not really bad fat IMHO so wouldn't really harm you that much anyways!

I have milk on s daily basis due to me liking it so much and always have, but i also think it is essential in a well balanced diet!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

the only thing i would say is be careful if mixing it with your shakes as milk slows down the digestion of the protein!!!!!!! (just bear that in mind)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> the only thing i would say is be careful if mixing it with your shakes as milk slows down the digestion of the protein!!!!!!! (just bear that in mind)


Oh no! Not slow digesting protein...!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I currently drink 15-16 pints of semi skimmed Milk per week.

Useless info but just thought i would volunteer that one.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Skimmed milk has dammage cholesterol in it (not good) try and find a full fat unhomoginized milk, like the gold top milk. The fats in this are good for you.

And as for soy milk, don't drink it, it's not mean for consumption. It lowers testosterone levels, lowers sex drive, depletes calcium and other mineral and does a host of other sh1tty things I can't remember right now


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually studies have now shown that soy milk *doesnt* lower test levels OR raise oestrogen levels.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Actually studies have now shown that soy milk *doesnt* lower test levels OR raise oestrogen levels.


I thought it depends on who drank it and their pre existing estrogen levels?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GTT said:


> I currently drink 15-16 pints of semi skimmed Milk per week.
> 
> Useless info but just thought i would volunteer that one.


Well in that case here's another bit.

Ive drank a gallon a day for more years than i care to remember.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *GTT*
> 
> I currently drink 15-16 pints of semi skimmed Milk per week.
> 
> Useless info but just thought i would volunteer that one.


that gives me stomach cramp thinking about it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Actually studies have now shown that soy milk *doesnt* lower test levels OR raise oestrogen levels.


Backup the above statement ^^^ pls


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

My first thread although I've been reading the forum for some time., so I apologise for giving information and secondly asking a question.

1. Take care about the quantity of milk you drink as the excess calcium which your body doesnt use forms kidney stones!

2. Question! Where I live it is often not possible to obtain "whey". is skimmed milk a possible substitute?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Madeira Jon said:


> My first thread although I've been reading the forum for some time., so I apologise for giving information and secondly asking a question.
> 
> 1. Take care about the quantity of milk you drink as the excess calcium which your body doesnt use forms kidney stones!
> 
> *2. Question! Where I live it is often not possible to obtain "whey". is skimmed milk a possible substitute*?


Don't you have the internet where you live....? Oh wait...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

GTT said:


> I currently drink 15-16 pints of semi skimmed Milk per week.


Im not trying to beat you lol, but i drink about 20 to 25 pints of whole milk a week.

So ner, ner , ner , ner , ner 

Moo, moo


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Im not trying to beat you lol, but i drink about 20 to 25 pints of whole milk a week.
> 
> So ner, ner , ner , ner , ner
> 
> Moo, moo


My dad drinks that in a day....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

TH&S said:


> My dad drinks that in a day....


My daddy could kick your daddy's ass anyday 

Rush hour aint it ?? lol

Man i need to get a life


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> My daddy could kick your daddy's ass anyday
> 
> Rush hour aint it ?? lol
> 
> Man i need to get a life


lol always worries me when a grown man says 'daddy' lol


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi TH&S,



> Don't you have the internet where you live....? Oh wait..


Posting stuff to Madeira Island from UK or anywhere else almost doubles the price of the commodity! Hence my question about skimmed milk which I can get locally!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

As you said dont use milk if you want to gain lean, can you use the red top ones as they have almost no fat in them but similar amount of protein as the greem topped ones?


----------



## stoggs27 (Sep 6, 2007)

i drink loads of milk mainly cause i like it in the morning when i am driving the van and find the shakes alot better with milk they all taste poor to me with water but i am really wanting to lose excess fat will the milk hamper me i was planning jut having the shakes as meals still eating 250g protien but all lean chicken and tuna and very low carbs is this a good idea will still be getting 5 fruit/veg throughout the day


----------



## Trevellyan (Jan 12, 2008)

Im drinking 6 pints of skimmed pint a day. Takes some getting used to but seems to be well worth it. I also drink water tho as my mate damaged his kidneys drinking just milk apparantly. Not sure as i don't know much about this but I just play safe


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm bulking at the moment and have just took milk apart from tea etc out of my diet i find it fill me up to much and i could eat a meal instead anyone else find this and is the anything i could try to stop you can always do with the extra calories.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trevellyan said:


> Im drinking 6 pints of skimmed pint a day. Takes some getting used to but seems to be well worth it. I also drink water tho as my mate damaged his kidneys drinking just milk apparantly. Not sure as i don't know much about this but I just play safe


6 pints is way over kill, thats 1500 kcals from milk alone.

You will become intolerant if you keep that intake up.

3 pints should be your max.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Cows milk is for baby cows not adult humans, a drop in your coffee is fine but i really wouldnt start downing pints of the stuff.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Babies drink milk, when you become a man, drink beer


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Liam said:


> Babies drink milk, when you become a man, drink beer


I was thinking of quoting Arnold also but every one knows once you grow up a man has to drink straight vodka not girly man beer:beer1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol I Knew the arnold quote would come up.

Milk is basically ideal food for rapidly growing mamals, so imo its good as part of a diet just don't go overboard.

Its worth saying that full fat is the most insulinogenic and nutritious.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mikl is acidic

bb'ers should avoid this

try goats milk if you want milk

its more alkaline


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> *mikl is acidic*
> 
> bb'ers should avoid this
> 
> ...


Really???? fck me i always down a pint of milk when i get heartburn (which has been loads lately until i stopped taking tren) , thinking its an alkaline and would dilute acid.........


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Really???? fck me i always down a pint of man milk when i get heartburn (which has been loads lately until i stopped taking tren) , thinking its an alkaline and would dilute acid.........


Full of protein too, so they say.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

you show me someone who can produce a pint and i will drink it for sure


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> you show me someone who can produce a pint and i will drink it for sure


I did once. Took me over a month. Kept it in a bottle in my wardrobe when I was about 15 to see how long it would take. Foooooookin stank.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

TH&S said:


> I did once. Took me over a month. Kept it in a bottle in my wardrobe when I was about 15 to see how long it would take. Foooooookin stank.


FFS man. That nearly made me heev.

The scary thing is that it's probably true !


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I did once. Took me over a month. Kept it in a bottle in my wardrobe when I was about 15 to see how long it would take. Foooooookin stank.


well i best get drinking then eh lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> well i best get drinking then eh lol


Ruddy ell.

Gimme two months - I'll see what I can muster! mg:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

you could do a "come progress thread" with weekly updated pics of milk bottle, post your diet up and we can give input into making a thicker consistancy...

Ive heard grape juice is good


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> you could do a "come progress thread" with weekly updated pics of milk bottle, post your diet up and we can give input into making a thicker consistancy...
> 
> Ive heard grape juice is good


Not a bad idea actually!

Mrs JW007 says Honey and Yoghurt makes it taste better


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think you mean MR JW007, dont let the womens clothes fool you


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I think you mean MR JW007, dont let the womens clothes fool you


I did wonder about his/her moustache - I assumed he/she just had a hairy top lip.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I did wonder about his/her moustache - I assumed he/she just had a hairy top lip.


I like it, you had your doubts but you took the BJ anyway....

A real trooper, nothings too much for the team....

Good man


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Really???? fck me i always down a pint of milk when i get heartburn (which has been loads lately until i stopped taking tren) , thinking its an alkaline and would dilute acid.........


The large amounts of calcium in the milk has an alkalizing effect on the stomach and so will help with heartburn. The ash it leaves is acidic which is something completely different.

Because it has an alkalizing effect on the stomach it is advisable not to eat any meat or fish with milk as it buffers your stomach acid leaving you open to infection and limiting the digestion of the protein.

Body builders need both an acidic and an alkaline state at different periods of the day so a well time pint or two of milk will do no harm. The quality of the milk is much more important than the source (goat or cow). Raw unhamogonized milk from free range animals should be valued over all others.

Heartburn is a symptom of bigger problems that need to be dealt with, using anti acids should be avoided at all costs. Most people suffering from heartburn have low stomach acid! Yep you read that right, the low stomach acid causes lack of digestion of food in the stomach and stops it from passing on into the digestive tract. This food then ferments in your stomach causing an acid build up (but it's not stomach acid ie HCL) and so your body is unable to deal with it. The solution, well NOW foods super digestive enzymes will help as they contain betaine HCL (stomach acid) and pancreatic enzymes).

Sorry to lower the tone of this thread!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> The large amounts of calcium in the milk has an alkalizing effect on the stomach and so will help with heartburn. The ash it leaves is acidic which is something completely different.
> 
> Because it has an alkalizing effect on the stomach it is advisable not to eat any meat or fish with milk as it buffers your stomach acid leaving you open to infection and limiting the digestion of the protein.
> 
> ...


cheers, interesting....

Cause of my heartburn was tren tho..

Have ceased use now and heartburn has gone


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> The large amounts of calcium in the milk has an alkalizing effect on the stomach and so will help with heartburn. The ash it leaves is acidic which is something completely different.
> 
> Because it has an alkalizing effect on the stomach it is advisable not to eat any meat or fish with milk as it buffers your stomach acid leaving you open to infection and limiting the digestion of the protein.
> 
> ...


that would explain my lack of appetite whilst on tren then, plus it did seem to take an age for any food to digest, usually my digestion was pretty good, but meals would sit in stomach for hours..

Evil stuff lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> that would explain my lack of appetite whilst on tren then, plus it did seem to take an age for any food to digest, usually my digestion was pretty good, but meals would sit in stomach for hours..
> 
> Evil stuff lol


Have you tried probiotics / digestive enzymes with hcl in...?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Have you tried probiotics / digestive enzymes with hcl in...?


yeah, when digestion was playing up i got hold of som life extension digestive enzymes....seem pretty good going to carry on taking them from now on.

whats the other stuff or is it the same?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> yeah, when digestion was playing up i got hold of som life extension digestive enzymes....seem pretty good going to carry on taking them from now on.
> 
> whats the other stuff or is it the same?


Pro Biotics are just yoghurt with natural enzymes in.

Its been said that Live Yoghurt will do the same job, and is cheaper.

I just take some Digestive Enzymes I got from H&B.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Milk is not like it used to be 50 or 75 years ago. Although it is less susceptible to spoilage or certain contaminants, the processing really does change the nature and quality of the product. There are those who highly recommend against any milk products for a variety of reasons, some because of the processing and some because of reasons due to the nature of milk itself. Many hold to the idea that " Our bodies absorbing lots of calcium from milk " is more of a myth perpetuated by the milk industry.

Milk is commonly pasteurized, heated to about 150 degrees F for about 30 minutes and then cooled rapidly to around 55 degrees. The purpose is to kill harmful microbes. However, it also kills benefitial microbes ( The lactic acid bacilli are killed) and alters the chemical composition of some of the components to milk ( The nature of lactose is changed ) Ever get tired or sleepy after drinking milk...?... ...the lactose ( Milk sugar ) has been changed through pasteurization and is more readily absorbed into the body. Other constituents of milk are changed, such as the ability of some of the nutrients and minerals to be properly absorbed by the body. Calcium is one. It is easy to see in the kitchen when you heat food for 30 minutes at 150 degrees to see how the food has changed, so you can see how milk would be altered.

Common milk is also homogenized. This process typically is prior to pasteurization. The fat content ( Like the cream which normally comes to the top ) is emulsified so there is a consistent and uniform drink. This means that the fats are reduced in size by an artificial process often involving centrifuges. Other constituents of milk are altered with this reduction process. So, now properties of what can more easily be absorbed have changed, i.e. fats and some possible other tag-alongs.

Then there is all the food stuff fed to cows and harmones and additives and herbicide residues and god-knows-what. If you have ever spent time on a dairy farm, you know that these folks work extremely hard...and yet they have a very difficult time making ends meet. Many small guys have to throw in the towel. There is a lot of pressure to get as much milk out of that cow as you can.

Milk also has nutrients, but more are available if it is not processed.

So that is a brief on milk. It won't hurt to cut down on milk. You have to make your own decision about what is right for your body as each body is different and has different tolerances depending on what is going on with it. A good self-test on many foods is to observe closely on how you feel after eating them repeatedly. If you start feeling a bit off or see odd signs, it would be smart to lay off...unless those symptoms are acceptable to you personally. It is really your judgement call....Cheers


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Pro Biotics are just yoghurt with natural enzymes in.
> 
> Its been said that Live Yoghurt will do the same job, and is cheaper.
> 
> I just take some Digestive Enzymes I got from H&B.


This is totaly wrong.

Digestive enzymes and pro biotics are two totaly diferent things and do rwo totaly different jobs in the body and can not be inter changed.

Digestive enzymes are produced by the pancreas in response to the creation of stomach acid, they are also found in plants but are not of the same potency as the ones produced by your own body.

Pro biotics are found in foods also; Raw milk, Kefir, yogart, sourcraut and miso paste are all good sources. These are friendly bacteria that live in the gut, they do not digest food in the stomach like the digestive enzymes but help out in the gut. They can also be bought in pill form, however if they have not be kept in a refigerated state they will be useless as they will be dead.

So two different things and while probiotics are better sourced from food, digestive enzymes are only available in pill form (at least the one's your pancreas produces  )


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> cheers, interesting....
> 
> Cause of my heartburn was tren tho..
> 
> Have ceased use now and heartburn has gone


interesting I never knew this was a side effect


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> interesting I never knew this was a side effect


neither did i till i took it at a largeish dose, then spoke to several others who i knew to be taking similar amounts and all had same problem, going thro gaviscon like it was going out of fashion lol.

have ceased tren (but still on other aas protocols) and heartburn alas no more


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I also have sleep apnea, which gets much worse on tren, as does a constant flue like feeling, plus my ability to digest food gets greatly reduced..

From this i have gathered that it is unwise for me personally to take large doses of tren for prolonged periods....

Probably a no brainer really lol


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I also have sleep apnea, which gets much worse on tren, as does a constant flue like feeling, plus my ability to digest food gets greatly reduced..
> 
> From this i have gathered that it is unwise for me personally to take large doses of tren for prolonged periods....
> 
> Probably a no brainer really lol


First up never take antacids like reni or gaviscon they will lower your stomach PH inviting bacterial nastys to colonise your intestines. This gives long term digestive issues and an impared immune system.

When your digestion is bad due to low stomach acid you are no longer able to oxidize magnesium this leads to sleeping disorders and sometime skin complaints. Magnesium orotate is the best form of magnesium to supplement in my experience.

I know your a hero with your doses bro, what dose where you on?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> First up never take antacids like reni or gaviscon they will lower your stomach PH inviting bacterial nastys to colonise your intestines. *This gives long term digestive issues and an impared immune system. *
> 
> When your digestion is bad due to low stomach acid you are no longer able to oxidize magnesium this leads to sleeping disorders and sometime skin complaints. Magnesium orotate is the best form of magnesium to supplement in my experience.
> 
> *I know your a hero with your doses bro, what dose where you on*?


well that also explains the constant susceptability (sp) to food posioning i was getting as well then.....

1000mg a week mate, TBH on that amount it seemed to hinder me more than make any progress..... wont be doing it again in a hurry:crazy:


----------

